# Expat group in Coatepec?



## Milagro (Jun 29, 2018)

I live in Xalapa and love it, but I am more of a small town person and believe I would prefer Coatepec or one of the pueblos near there. Does anyone know of an English-speaking group in Coatepec? I speak Spanish but my brain gets a bit tired and it is nice to know some English speakers.

Gracias,
Mila


----------



## lbs_momma (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the group!



Milagro said:


> I live in Xalapa and love it, but I am more of a small town person and believe I would prefer Coatepec or one of the pueblos near there. Does anyone know of an English-speaking group in Coatepec? I speak Spanish but my brain gets a bit tired and it is nice to know some English speakers.
> 
> Gracias,
> Mila


I totally understand the need to express yourself in English - I'm the same way. I have never been to your area but I did find this site in English and I wonder if they would be worth reaching out to? Or maybe paying for a tour just to meet some other English speakers.

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/mexico/coatepec#tours

Best of luck!


----------



## Milagro (Jun 29, 2018)

Gracias! I have my casita in Coatepec now and am gradually meeting people. No organized group that I can find, but I like having a mix of friends from all over, including locals. So i keep working on my Spanish! :] 
Mila


----------



## AussieinMexico (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi, I have recently moved to Coatepec after living in Xalapa since 2016. I am interested in meeting native English speakers and as you said there isn't really an official expat group. Not sure of the etiquette here but would welcome a PM


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AussieinMexico said:


> Hi, I have recently moved to Coatepec after living in Xalapa since 2016. I am interested in meeting native English speakers and as you said there isn't really an official expat group. Not sure of the etiquette here but would welcome a PM


Welcome to the Mexico Forum! You need to make 5 posts before the PM function kicks in.


----------



## Milagro (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for your reply! I am traveling at this time but will be returning to Coatepec soon. The forum isn't letting me PM because I have yet to make 5 posts. But as soon as I am back, I'll post an invite for anyone who is interested to meet for coffee in our pueblo. And I'll PM as soon as I earn the privilege.

Milagro


----------



## AussieinMexico (Sep 15, 2018)

Milagro said:


> Thanks for your reply! I am traveling at this time but will be returning to Coatepec soon. The forum isn't letting me PM because I have yet to make 5 posts. But as soon as I am back, I'll post an invite for anyone who is interested to meet for coffee in our pueblo. And I'll PM as soon as I earn the privilege.
> 
> Milagro


That sounds wonderful and coffee is of course the perfect choice for Coatepec. Have a great trip and looking forward to meeting up with any expats in the town  

Also thanks for the info Isla Verde!


----------



## Guerayellowhat (7 mo ago)

Hola, I am planning a trip to to the area. A little late with reading this post. Anyone still up for coffee in Coatepec?


----------

